# Vanilla AOSP.



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone still like vanilla GB aosp anymore? Just a survey


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I do, but I'll try about anything once.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Some what, omfgb was my longest running dd on two devices but it makes me work to hard for what I can do in one click on miui. But I'd still love to see a fresh AOSP rom

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

I do too! But, I use CM-based rom's because they have a modified framework that I find useful. 
What would you think about building a rom based on this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1459992 ?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Vanilla roms are always my favorite. The Thunderbolt is the only phone I've had that did not have a complete AOSP rom on it. OMGB just doesn't feel... complete. Heck, my Hero has a more up to date Gingerbread rom than the Thunderbolt.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

admiralspark said:


> I do too! But, I use CM-based rom's because they have a modified framework that I find useful.
> What would you think about building a rom based on this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1459992 ?


 That seems very ics based. I didn't read it all though. I wanna update and build new vanilla GB roms but unfortunately. I don't have the computer to build it. Only 80 gigs and 2 gigs of ram







BUT I'm working on updating libs of omgb for myself.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I know it seems I'm taking a lot on and not finishing it. But sometimes you need time away from sense to get your mind straight.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love vanilla gingerbread. I ran quite a few cm/aosp builds, but had issues with all of them, some minor, some not. Thundershed is awesome and tides me over, but I'd love a vanilla aosp. To be honest though, I think everyone is hoping that you'll keep going on miui.


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

AOSP fan here.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I love vanilla gingerbread. I ran quite a few cm/aosp builds, but had issues with all of them, some minor, some not. Thundershed is awesome and tides me over, but I'd love a vanilla aosp. To be honest though, I think everyone is hoping that you'll keep going on miui.


 Miui has hit a speedbump though. No data = no go. And I can't get it tto work. I need Vicious 's help for this. And I don't know what he's been doing..


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Miui has hit a speedbump though. No data = no go. And I can't get it tto work. I need Vicious 's help for this. And I don't know what he's been doing..


Have you talked to eris? He helped vicious when he was trying to set it up.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

00negative said:


> Have you talked to eris? He helped vicious when he was trying to set it up.


 He's explained it to three other people. I asked and he seems annoyed at the repetitiveness. So I let that be. I'd rather be polite


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> Miui has hit a speedbump though. No data = no go. And I can't get it tto work. I need Vicious 's help for this. And I don't know what he's been doing..


Yeah, understandable. From what I understand, vicious is usually very receptive to help requests, but he had to get eris's help with data to get the miui build that he and (sp)jester were working on to where it is now, so he may not be able to help as much with that. In any event, thanks for all the development you've done for the bolt, it's much appreciated. I look forward to any future projects of yours for our phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I like vanilla aosp but I'm amazed nobody has yet figured out a way to sign in to my verizon from aosp. I thought when vzw got the aosp nexus that however thowe users sign in we could?


----------



## evolveS (Nov 12, 2011)

I have only run AOSP roms since I rooted. CM7 is still my favorite for its speed and continued support. OMFGB was okay but I didn't spend a lot of time with it as my DD.


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I like vanilla aosp but I'm amazed nobody has yet figured out a way to sign in to my verizon from aosp. I thought when vzw got the aosp nexus that however thowe users sign in we could?


It's because the libraries used in verizon's crap awesome application are separate, proprietary, and I believe tied in with the Sense libs.

Nick, I have the distcc environment set up now, 10 cores + 10gb ram + 1tb hdd space, you want AOSP 2.3.7?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

admiralspark said:


> It's because the libraries used in verizon's crap awesome application are separate, proprietary, and I believe tied in with the Sense libs.
> 
> Nick, I have the distcc environment set up now, 10 cores + 10gb ram + 1tb hdd space, you want AOSP 2.3.7?


 Ygmp


----------

